# Unboxing of the IronWolf Tempest



## IronWolfTempest (Feb 22, 2017)

My very first fursuit and a amazing job done by "Fursuitcreations"
"LIKE" and "Subscribe" to see more


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 22, 2017)

Nice, got some animation skill too.


----------

